# Suggestions please :)



## rvmommy (Feb 27, 2015)

Okay, I'm feeling brave... I want to try making soap in the crock pot... I think I've seen enough videos and imagined myself doing it enough times to attempt it.

I want to make a shampoo bar. I've been using this "no poo ball" recipe I found somewhere years ago for a while-- just baking soda and honey with some EO formed into balls and an 1:3 ACV/water rinse. I think my hair is changing though, cause lately my hair isn't really liking one or all of the ingredients...Does anybody have any ideas of a shampoo recipe that I could try in the crockpot using what I have? All of the videos and recipes I've been finding call for Palm oil, jojoba, bees wax, or some other ingredient I don't have...

Here's what I have to work with:
EVOO
Olive/soy blend oil
sunflower oil
caster oil
-----------------
Cocoa butter
Coconut oil (76)
Lard
Shea butter
-----------------
EO (about .5oz of each) lavender, patchouli, tea tree, eucalyptus
-----------------
Almost a gallon of Aloe Vera Juice

We have hard water too...


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

This is the one I useyou already have most of the ingredients.
http://lizardladysoapinfo.blogspot.com/2014/06/so-you-want-to-make-bar-of-shampoo.html


----------



## rvmommy (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you, that one looks pretty easy to tackle. I wonder if I could replace the canola oil with the Olive oil or the Olive/soy blend that I have....


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

You probably could but you might want a lighter oil like sunflower or grapeseed.


----------

